
SHAFT Unveils Awesome New Bipedal Robot at Japan Conference - mcspecter
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/shaft-demos-new-bipedal-robot-in-japan
======
runnr_az
That robot is one bad...

